# Setting up home video/security, 1 question



## mickeyfinn (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm setting up a home security video system.

I found an inexpensive color monitor and I think it was used for video production as opposed to being a security monitor. It's a Panasonic CT-1384Y.

It has 3 inputs which is precisely what I need. Will it be OK to use this as an "always on" security monitor?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

should work just fine, as long as you have the right connections.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I work in video security, I've installed and later removed literally dozens of CT-1384Ys 

The only problem with leaving any CRT monitor on for a long time in a surveillance application is that it will suffer from "burn-in", where a static image can cause the phosphors to fade and become dim over time.

Plasma TVs can suffer the same problem, as seen in this example:









That said, the CT-1384Ys seem to be particularly robust compared to a lot of newer monitors I put in to replace them - many of them have been in service for at least a half-dozen years, and the newer Nationals and Pelcos I replace them with get nasty burn-in withing two years.

What's your "inexpensive price"? These things typically retailed in the $500-$600 range.

I'd recommend turning any CRT off when you're not watching it, or put it on a timer that will shut it off when it's not needed.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I purchased a 4 input PCI video card and put into an older computer with a LCD monitor. It came with software and you can set it to record only when there is movement in front of the camera. It records each cam feed into a separate file for later viewing and you can capture and print individual frames. here is the link to where I bought it. (hope the link works)
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=CRD10823
I forgot to mention that you can also monitor it from other locations on your network and across the internet with another piece of software.


----------

